# [MOTM(s): May & June 2007] Official Voting



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Member Of The Month(s): May & June 2007​*
It's that time of the month(s) once again, and since KAM is slackin', I'll make the ballot this time.

In order to be a canidate: you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the months of May or June. You must be a member of this site before the month of February, which is at least 3 months. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Moderators and Administrators are NOT eligible to win, but they can vote. Voting ends on July 12th, that's plenty of time. 

*Open voting to all members of this forum.* 

The winner will recieve 1,000,000 vBookie points from me, as well as medal for their user profile. Good luck to all the participants! 

Past winners:

September 2006 - *jdun11*
October 2006 - *pt447* 
November 2006 - *WouldLuv2FightU*
December 2006 - *2006 Forum Awards*
January 2007 - *Organik*
February & March 2007 - *Damone*
April 2007 - *VinceD*
May & June 2007 - *screenamesuck*

*Get to know your Candidates:*

Chrisl972
Rambler14
cabby
anton
screenamesuck

*THIS IS AN OPEN POLL, YOU CANNOT VOTE FOR YOURSELF. IF YOU DO, YOUR VOTE WILL NOT COUNT!*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

im going with Chrisl972


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow!!! Thanks guys Rep to both of you (and anyone that let's me know they voted for me) ;-)

Damn it. I voted for myself not reading the fine print. Is there any way I can vote again?


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

sns got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

hey trey answer me back to my pvt ms i sent u haha and my vote is for chris also


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

BJJ Boy said:


> I just saw kam post a motm then it got deleted and i saw this one.. Shouldnt kam be deciding motm?
> 
> 
> I vote for chris.. hes a very nice guy.. by the way chris you cant vote for yourself.. haha..


*Actually I made mine after Trey. I didn't even see this one, so I deleted the one I made to not confuse people. It doesn't matter if it's me or another mod hosting, just vote.

Voted for Cabby.*


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

sns got my vote, good luck to all


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Another tough one. I am going to have to go with by boy SNS for all the news posting goodness.


----------



## Merforga (Jan 2, 2007)

voting for chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Another tough one. I am going to have to go with by boy SNS for all the news posting goodness.


i argee sns gets my vote as well


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Wow these keep getting tougher! All the candidates are great posters and are really into the site. Tough choice But I went with Chrisl972.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the votes guys.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Went for SnS also. His posts are fairly solid and the threads he comes with I feel obliged to post in. 

Good luck to all contestants!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris is a pretty solid poster, who can bring the content if need be.

I went with him.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris has my vote, I see posts from him everyday. :thumbsup:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

honestly, im honoured to even be nominated for a 2nd time especially considering my time here has been on the decline for the last 2 weeks or so.

i voted cabby cause he's a cutey.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

anton said:


> honestly, im honoured to even be nominated for a 2nd time especially considering my time here has been on the decline for the last 2 weeks or so.
> 
> i voted cabby cause he's a cutey.


Hey Anton,

My Daughter lives in Burlington, I got out there all the time. We should get together for drinks or something.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

sreennamesuck


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a hard choice because they are all very good members but i voted for cabby.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I went with Chris. 


Hopefully I can land one of these some day. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> I went with Chris.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can land one of these some day. :thumb02:


HAHAH YEs sir that sounds good..


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Gotta go with SNS...he deserves it. Chris woulda been my 2nd choice. I like cabby and anton and all, but I don't really understand why they are both up for the honor for a 2nd time, seeings how cabby only posts in threads pertaining to Vera anymore, and anton is on the decline like he said lol. Not that they are shitty posters or anything, but there's a helluva lot of other posters who could have been nominated who post more and have never been nominated before.  I'm competing with Rambler and DLTD for richest user so I can't vote for him


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

had to go with SNS for all the news and giving me the heads up on MMAplayground.com


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'm competing with Rambler and DLTD for richest user so I can't vote for him


 Thats a good reason lol

I'd like to know who they bet on in order to get that many points.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

a lot off worthy posters up there.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

They are all awesome posters. But Chrisl972 got my vote.

omfg. Someone vote for Rambler14, i didnt even realize that he had no votes till i already voted. That dude is nice as hell, he deserves some love.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I will vote for SNS.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I will vote for SNS.



Are you voting for me so I go easy on you in our next fight 

Thanks guys, I'll do my best to keep the news coming in.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I voted for SCreennamessuck due to his UFC 73 fight break down.... Even though mine was more acurate..


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hahaha, sure sure, we shall see I guess. We should put our minds together for every event lol. We NORMALLY seem to agree on everything, this event is just to close to call on most of the fights.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

chris, he's pretty cool and has frank edgar in his avatar:thumb02:


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

ill vote for sns


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

there all pretty worthy


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

screenamesuck 

he seems cool too me.... and has some good posts


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you sirs


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Hey Anton,
> 
> My Daughter lives in Burlington, I got out there all the time. We should get together for drinks or something.


sweet. im about a 15 min drive outta burlington but i know the area pretty good.

let me know.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

anton said:


> sweet. im about a 15 min drive outta burlington but i know the area pretty good.
> 
> let me know.


That would be pretty sweet. Like I said, I head out there quite often. I'll give you a PM next time I'm on the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## KnockinUout (Jun 21, 2007)

SNS got mine. Ive seen ya around and have no complaints. Continue with the forum love.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

from what i've seen chris gets me vote


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Chris gets my vote as well, though i should be on there :thumb02:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Chris got my vote as well


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

poor poor rambler14


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lol i wanted to say something but everytime i was writing something i thought i came across as a jackass


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Get your votes in, the poll will close in 1 day. :thumbsup: *


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> Chris gets my vote as well, though i should be on there :thumb02:



Dude get over yourself.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll vote for Screenamesuck. I think he deserves it.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Dude get over yourself.



thats going to be tough to do ma'am


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow, i just wanted to tell everyone thanks for the votes. I was very surprised to even be nominated for MOTM, let alone getting as many votes as I did. 

congrats to SNS, he does bring a whole different level to the forum. I love to see all of the news and keep up to date on the topics that he brings in. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW! Look at all those votes! Total of 58. This has to be one of the biggest, if not the largest amount of participation from the forum, in MOTM history...and what a close race! sns edged out Chrisl by 2 votes! It could've went either way IMHO. 

Congrats sns! It was long over-due bud!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Congrats man didn't vote for ya ... don't take it personally lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I thought Chris was gonna take it. Once again, thanks guys.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Congrats sns!

You deserve it. :thumb02: *


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done Sns, I voted for ya and you deserved the victory! Enjoy the 1 million VBookie points! 

Damn I wish I could win a million points!


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Same. I lost 400k on the Tito and Rashad fight for some reason.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I lost 500,000 on Marquardt, ouch


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> Same. I lost 400k on the Tito and Rashad fight for some reason.



I know I lost quite a bit on that fight also (not as much as yourself)....I thought we were gonna get those points back though???


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Man Enjoy all those points lol


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

god damn would i love me a million points


----------

